# Olive did it all on her own !



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well guys….this one had be scared out of my wits for Olive.
She was covered by Archie , my full blood Nubian Buck , who is huge BTW sometime towards the end of January. This i wasnt aware of lets just say.
Oh yeah…..Olive is the tiniest Nigerian i have here :shocked:
I don't know how it happened , but it did and i have been scared out of my mind about it , and i was too embarrassed and ashamed to even mention this to ya'll. So , i prayed and prayed and prayed some more about it. 
Ive been watching her like a hawk , haven't slept a whole night in weeks , let alone i never sleep throughout he night anyways but you know how all those barn checks can catch up to you. Not knowing the due date gave me no choice but to worry and constantly check up on her during the night. I never left the property for more then the minutes and one day much earlier then this i had to travel to my Mom's and i was a complete wreck about it. I basically drove the shoulder all the way home , lol..I figured the cops would have to follow me home to the barn then take me in , lol…Nothing was stopping me from checking up on my Olive , nickname Tiny. 

She never stuck to any rules , let me tell you . She lost her ligs yesterday and never stopped eating , grazing walking around and if that wasnt enough to drive me batty , she didn't start pushing till morning at 5:45 ! 
Once she started to push i nearly lost my mind worrying , i couldnt stand still and wanted to help her but i stood back , timed the pushing to 15 minutes and was ready to go in to see what was up but she finally got the bubble out..
The first was a doe , breech. I let her deliver her then went to work clearing the airway. She was beautiful , black and white of course 
Now the second , a buckling , same thing , breech but no trouble coming into the world. Just looking at the head in the sac yet , i knew it was a boy , he had that unmistakable look of a buckling , lol…But a cutie , also black and white.
I wasnt sure if she was done after that , Olive had more energy then me at that point , I'm so proud of her  She cleaned her babies and talked to them , a great mommy. As i was cleaning her stall out and putting more shavings in , she laid down and started to push again , surprisingly to me since i was coming to the conclusion she was done. She is so tiny , and thinking the two babies , placenta and all that gooey stuff could certainly take up all her belly. Well , wrong again , this baby was perfectly presented , but i nearly lost my mind when i saw his head….it was bigger then the others and i was scared.
But , to true form , she passed that boy like the champ she is :wahoo:
Now i knew that last one was a buckling , it had to be being that big , and of course it was , lol…So , two boys and one girl and a happy , healthy mommy at the end  Cleaned all the last stuff up and she laid down again…..i was ready to pass out , i said "please Olive , no more , please" but she just passed the usual stuff , no baby , lol. Olive is a amazing little doe , so affectionate and adorable , i couldnt bare to think about losing her , but it entered my mind of course. I have been on a roller coaster of emotions these past few days and months i should say. Im so releived its all over now and she and babies are fine. To say I'm thankful would be a understatement.

I talked to Archie before going into the house for some much needed rest. I told him they all look just like him…congratulations.
He said he knew nothing about it…….figures :roll eyes: 

I will post pictures in a few , my hands , arms are completely numb and hurt like heck. :sigh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow congrats I am glad it all worked out for you and olive. Can't wait to see those baby pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh wow, congrats! That is an easy kidder line. And don't ever feel ashamed of these things - they happen! Bucks and does find their way to each other. :lol:

So you've got some adorable mini nubians then!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , better late then never  Here's the happy family


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Two more , can't resist


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a feeling in a couple of days i might have to put Olive up on a stand or something so they can nurse , lol..Forth pic down you can see how much bigger the last baby is compared to the others.The pink nose belongs to the other buckling and the last pics are of the doeling 
All are nicely marked but the pink nosed one is really nice. 
The buck that made these kids is the same father to my LaMancha ones…
Funny how he throws the shaded white muzzles on his kids. He has produced mostly all black and white babies some with brown. The only different colored ones i got was out of Lilly my Nubian , they look more like her. I can't complain , all his babies are gorgeous IMO , but i guess I'm being partial , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The sixth pic down is the doeling. See her hind leg , the left one ? 
That leg wasnt acting right in the beginning , but tonight , it was nearly perfect.
I give the selenium paste right away when they are born. I should have remembered to give a Vit. E gelcap to her but i forgot. At least its getting better and I'm sure by tomorrow it will be fine. Poor things were so cramped up inside momma. 
Im thinking she had the worst of it , being the tiny girl. At first my heart sank thinking she was deformed or something , but as i watched her it got better and better , so that made me breath again  I had no idea Olive was pregnant till she really started to show , since all my goats are on the chubby side. She was getting grain that whole time. Go figure ! Wouldn't chance that ever again , but still , she did pretty darn good  Im truly blessed this all worked out for her !


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are beautiful! And never be embarrassed to come here and talk about stuff. Lord knows I've posted enough stupid mistakes to fill a book.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Those are some big boys compared to their mom! Congrats on their safe arrival... My first goats were mini Nubians with their mom being ND and their dad being Nubian. You should have posted so I could tell you she delivered triplets all by herself (just like your doe did). Maybe that would have helped ease your mind a little. You shouldn't be embarrassed. These accidental breedings happen sometimes despite our best efforts.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I was beyond freaked out and i should've posted about it.
I was really beating myself up for it though . Usually i don't post about upcoming births cause the wait drives me insane and sometimes i don't keep up with my own threads because of it. So , i rather post when its all over and add the story and pictures , lol. But this one was obviously different. I know we all make mistakes , God knows I've done my share , and i could never fault anyone for them , except myself. I don't know why I'm like that , i just am . Most times i sort of a perfectionist and when i mess up , i beat myself silly for it. I wish i wasnt and I'm trying to get over the silly stuff i do , lol. I have to downsize then i will be able to handle things better and not run myself into the ground doing so. Im exhausted and not enjoying the little things anymore as guess you could say. So , thats the story.
I am what i am , nutz :doh::woohoo:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:hug: I've found keeping a small herd has been great for me, because I can still enjoy them, but not be sick with worry 24/7.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks D , i needed that hug  
Yeah , thats my goal. I totally agree though , the worry will never stop or lessen , not when you have goats , lol.. I should've just went into chickens or something easier , lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pff, that was a typo, I meant with a smaller herd I'm /not/ sick with worry 24/7 :lol: Spring is worry season as I get through kidding and raising the lil stinkers, then I get a nice break over fall and winter.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Pff, that was a typo, I meant with a smaller herd I'm /not/ sick with worry 24/7 :lol: Spring is worry season as I get through kidding and raising the lil stinkers, then I get a nice break over fall and winter.


:ROFL: Still , its so true when you have goats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So cute! Mini nubians  Glad it worked out!

Figures the buck knew nothing about it  :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for a happy and healthy kidding!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What cuties! Congrats! I bred my mini mancha to my boer buck this last season .. Kinda figured as long as it wasn't a single buck, she'd be OK...guess what she had? Yep, single buck! She did fine but I had to pull some. I also didn't mention it on here 
It looks like they may grow too tall for mom's udder! (Of course, they always find a way to food)


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

That pink little nose melts my heart


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

The ones facial markings remind me of my doe!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> What cuties! Congrats! I bred my mini mancha to my boer buck this last season .. Kinda figured as long as it wasn't a single buck, she'd be OK...guess what she had? Yep, single buck! She did fine but I had to pull some. I also didn't mention it on here
> It looks like they may grow too tall for mom's udder! (Of course, they always
> 
> Thanks  It figures right ? , wow a single buck , very scary but glad things worked out well for you !
> ...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

scooter206 said:


> That pink little nose melts my heart


It melts mine as well , lol..I sure love him , he is VERY affectionate and sweet.
He lives to snuggle up in my lap for as long as i will let him 
His brother and half brother rather bounce around and get into trouble , but not him , lol..He is definitely a momma's boy  His name is Sammy .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> The ones facial markings remind me of my doe!
> View attachment 97296


Oh very pretty coloring ! What a cutie


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Very cute Laura! I shall steal the cuteness tonight


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful babies!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Here are some pictures i took today of the little family 
The doeling is the one on the stand with her head in the gate with Olive..
The boys are the ones standing on the ground, leaning on the stand nursing.
I can't believe how big they have gotten already ! There names are , Missy , Kevibear and Max ( the biggest one with mostly black and brown ). 

Not great photos , but you can see how big the boys are getting. They flip poor Olive around like a little beach ball when they want to nurse. I put her on the milk stand and let the doeling nurse without her brothers attacking Olive and pushing her away. I think Olive likes the alone time with her too. Once i release the boys again , they are on her immediately. I had to promise Olive i was going to let her off the milk stand as soon as i took some pictures ..
Once she was off of it , she turned and gave me quite the stink eye , lol..
I usually don't let the boys on her when she is on the stand , only the doeling.
So , she was basically mugged i guess , poor sweet Olive , lol..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy crap they are so big already. Poor olive but she sure has done well with them. She won't know what to do next year with a Nigerian kid since they are so much smaller. I am assuming that's the plan.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL , yep they are , but then again , they were big to begin with ! 
Roger , i can't even think about next year or any more babies , lol..
I'd go mad for sure !

Strange thing though , Olive's coat looked great before she had her kids. Had a nice sheen on it , healthy looking. She was copper bolused and had a BoSe shot before kidding. Now her coat has lost luster and just looks blah and unkept to me …
Any ideas what it could be and what i could do about it ?


----------

